# Thai peppers



## kit s (Nov 3, 2019)

Though this not a smoked thing, it is a interesting pepper. The peppers grow up right vs down as other peppers. Now my plant has taken a beating from the cold weather and leaves are now more yellow, they used to be a bright green. 
Off this one plant got around 30 peppers. They are bright red when ready. The peppers have a nice snap to them but for me at least not excessively hot. Plan on planting more come spring.
See how they pickle or make a salsa. 
Kit


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pretty nice looking plant. I love Thai peppers


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't believe I've had those before. And since I love pickling things. I am waiting to hear your feedback on that.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 3, 2019)

The term "mirasol" refers to any variety of peppers whose pods grow erect.  Those are usually thin-walled and they dry well. They also pickle well.

The heat level varies from one type to another but generally it's a quick and bright heat.


----------



## kit s (Nov 3, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> The term "mirasol" refers to any variety of peppers whose pods grow erect.  Those are usually thin-walled and they dry well. They also pickle well.
> 
> The heat level varies from one type to another but generally it's a quick and bright heat.


Didn't know that or that there were others that also grew this way...thank for info.


----------



## kit s (Nov 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Don't believe I've had those before. And since I love pickling things. I am waiting to hear your feedback on that.


Going to have to use small jars...pint size I think as they are pretty small in size.


----------



## kit s (Nov 3, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> When you plant in the spring look in to self watering buckets. Mix up 50/50 potting soil and peat moss then a small handful of bone meal per 5 gallon bucket. Mix all together and fill your self watering bucket with the mixture.
> 
> The bone meal will slowly beak down over the year and give the plant the calcium it need to produce strong heathy plants and fruits with blossom end rot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info will look to see if we have those critters around here any place.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 22, 2019)

Sorry very late to the thread.

I grow 3 varieties of Thai and 2 varieties of Korean every other year. 
I dry them and they last for 2 years.
I don't like them pickled.  It ruins the fruity flavors for me.


----------



## S-met (Nov 22, 2019)

kit s said:


> Though this not a smoked thing, it is a interesting pepper. The peppers grow up right vs down as other peppers. Now my plant has taken a beating from the cold weather and leaves are now more yellow, they used to be a bright green.
> Off this one plant got around 30 peppers. They are bright red when ready. The peppers have a nice snap to them but for me at least not excessively hot. Plan on planting more come spring.
> See how they pickle or make a salsa.
> Kit


I sometimes add them to salsa, but not usually as the main pepper. I like em pickled and fermented. I always have a bag in my freezer and some  dried ones handy.

Cut back on the water usually to the point of near stress to increase flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

Most of the Thai Chiles are way too hot for my Palate. I can take some Heat but I'm more into the flavor. If these are not Stupid Hot, is there a specific name your seed company uses? Or, anyone have spare seeds for 4 to 6 plants? Thanks...JJ


----------



## kit s (Nov 23, 2019)

I just bought the plant local store. Surprised me they had some. Should have bought a couple but not sure if they were going to grow ok.
Hoping I can get some seeds from the last few I have. Not crazy hot but do have a snap. There are a few vendors out there who sell these seeds. sure a goggle search would furnish. 
I would offer some of my seeds but not sure how they will be after I wait for pepper to dry and try to get seeds out of pod. I they seem ok will let you know. No guarantees though.


----------



## kit s (Nov 23, 2019)

S-met said:


> I sometimes add them to salsa, but not usually as the main pepper. I like em pickled and fermented. I always have a bag in my freezer and some  dried ones handy.
> 
> Cut back on the water usually to the point of near stress to increase flavor.
> View attachment 412424


What kind of brine do you pickle them in?


----------



## S-met (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't have my notes handy, but I seem to recall about a 3-4% sea salt brine and add a few cloves of garlic.

I also add a little of a prior brine if available. Usually add about a teaspoon of sugar per pint too. It ferments out to alcohol and the microbes present in my cultures and on the peppers convert the ethanol to vinegar (natural tartness).


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 23, 2019)

JJ
I get many of my imported seeds from Kitizawa Seed https://www.kitazawaseed.com/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> JJ
> I get many of my imported seeds from Kitizawa Seed https://www.kitazawaseed.com/



LOL...Thanks. I would need maybe 18 Seeds to get 6 plants. I'm thinking 6 POUNDS is more than I need...JJ


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2019)

kit s said:


> I just bought the plant local store. Surprised me they had some. Should have bought a couple but not sure if they were going to grow ok.
> Hoping I can get some seeds from the last few I have. Not crazy hot but do have a snap. There are a few vendors out there who sell these seeds. sure a goggle search would furnish.
> I would offer some of my seeds but not sure how they will be after I wait for pepper to dry and try to get seeds out of pod. I they seem ok will let you know. No guarantees though.


kit You don't have to let the pepper dry to get the seeds.take a ripe one cut remove the seeds to a plastic plate or piece of plastic wrap.Let them dry a week or 2 then put them in an envelope.
Just finished seeding 2 of the Philippine Peppers they are like the Thai Birds Eye Pepper





Seeds from just 2 of them





Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

Birds Eye are flavorful but TOO Hot for this old man...JJ


----------



## kit s (Nov 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Birds Eye are flavorful but TOO Hot for this old man...JJ


Oh...ah then am I to assume yu don't want some seeds for the thia....cause I will mail some when I get them processed.


----------

